# PFSH - Non-contributory



## mrolf (Dec 16, 2009)

If a doctor states on the PFSH of an ER visit - Past History: none, Past Surgical History: none, Medications: none, Family History: non-contributory, and Social History: married &  where he lives.  He is a Spanich speaking individual w/interpreter. Can we count this as a complete FFSH.  This visit was a MVA w/complete ROS and high MDM.  

Does non-contributory count. I have seen already where some say that it does not.  I would like a definite answer.  Please Advise.  Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2009)

My carrier does not allow it so *"Family History: non-contributory"* would not suffice for documentation/scoring purposes.

http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/claims/cert/Articles/Article15.html


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 16, 2009)

*ER doc has a point*

I agree with Rebecca (and many others) ... the rules are that "non contributory" does *not* count.  

But I understand the ER doctor's point ... how can a family history (diabetes, stroke, HTN, cancer)  be relevant to a trauma?  I've trained my trauma surgeons to always ask about family history of *bleeding disorders or reaction to anesthesia*. Those kinds of family issues WOULD be relevant to treating a trauma case.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

